# Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi



## Maya (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen. 
Habe mir auch schon welche angeschaut kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. Einmal das Lowrance x135 das Mark5xPro und ganz neu Mark 5x DSI. Die Angelgewässer die ich befische sind nicht tiefer als max. 40-60m. Möchte damit nicht zu Meeresangeln.
Vieleicht kann mir jemand mal ein Tipp für die Geräte geben.

Danke


----------



## Enormm (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Das Mark 5x Dsi ist mit Down Scan , klingt auf jeden fall gut ! Ist auch billiger als ein HDS ,klar hat auch weniger Funktionen oO  m Thing Big hat die wenn als einer der Ersten , frage die da doch mal ....or. hir 
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/shop/wbc.php?sid=15116637bf7a&pid=9488&tpl=produktdetail.html
Gruß..


----------



## Maya (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Moin Enormm
 Habe gestern Abend deine Antwort gelesen Danke für den Hinweis.
Beim Googeln habe ich die Seite von Thing Big gefunden und die Jungs mal eine Mail geschrieben die mussten es ja am besten wissen. Sobald ich eine Antwort habe werde ich es schreiben.
Danke Grüsse aus Halle Saale


----------



## lohi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hört sich recht interessant an mit dem Down scan, und ist fuer den Preis auch noch erschwinglich.

Fuer den Preis wirst du schwer ein gutes x-135 finden, höchstens dann ohne DF.

Meiner Meinung nach machst du nicht falsch wenn du es nimmst.


----------



## Maya (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hallo alle miteiander

Für das Lowrance gibt es noch keine genauen Daten habe mit der Firma Thinkbig gesprochen,soll aber in nächster Zeit kommen. Anbei das Gespräch mit der Firma 

 (Hallo Herr Matschke,
spontan würde ich sagen, das das Mark5X Pro das  richtige Gerät für Sie ist. Das Gerät hat ordentliche Sendeleistung um  auch in tieferen Bereichen grundnah stehende Fische noch zuverlässig  anzuzeigen und hat halt die Option auf 83 KHz und somit auf die  spezielle Flachwasserfunktion umzuschalten. Für das DSI würde allerdings  sprechen, das Sie ein annähernd photorealistisches Bild bekommen. Dort  ist allerdings die Fischerkennung nicht so ausgeprägt wie beim MArk 5X  Pro. Außerdem ist das DSI in der Saale nicht gerade die optimale Wahl,  weil es sich dabei halt um ein recht flaches Gewässer handelt...) und das zweite 
   (Hallo Herr Matschke,
leider kann ich noch nicht aus Erfahrung über  die DSI-Geräte sprechen, da sie ja noch nicht lieferbar sind. Aus  Vorabinformationen habe ich entnommen, das diese Geräte ausschließlich  diese Photorealistische Abbildung liefern und nicht das normale  Echolotbild. Das Bild selber kennen wir aber schon von den Structurescan  Geräten, die man an die HDS-Geräte anschließen kann. Dort ist die  Fischerkennung halt nicht so einfach wie bei einem herkömmlichen Bild.  Beim DSI können Sie auch nicht auf einen Flachwassermodus umschalten,  man bewegt sich also in recht engen Grenzen... (Screenshots zu Structure  Scan/ Downscan (das entspricht ja dem DSI) können Sie auf unserer HP  sehen) Da Müssen wir noch eine weile Warten

Gruß Andre#6

Die DSI Modelle sollen in Kürze lieferbar sein und wenn  Sie nicht sofort ein Gerät brauchen, dann warten Sie doch noch 1-2  Monate, bis die ersten Erfahrungsberichte in den einschlägigen Foren  auftauchen. Außerdem können Sie bis dahin evtl bei dem ein oder anderen  Händler oder auf einer Messe ein solches Gerät zumindest im Demomodus  begutachten.


----------



## Enormm (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Ich würde auf jeden fall warten und mir das Ding mal anschauen ... kommt glaube ich ganz cool |kopfkrat


----------



## Danfreak (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Als max. Lottiefe sind 60m angegeben, d.h. über 40m wirst Du bei der Sendeleistung keine vernünftigen Bilder mehr erhalten.
Ein Einsatz auf der Ostsee kannst damit wohl auch abhaken.


----------



## lohi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Er will ja damit nicht zum Meeresangeln hat er geschrieben. Aber bei einer max. Lottiefe von nur 60m wuerd ich es mir auch nochmal ueberlegen.


----------



## Korken (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Moin 
auf der Website von http://www.thinkbig-online.de/bilder/TB_Elektronik.pdf#page=14
steht: Tiefen bis 305m.
Auf der Website http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Elite-Serie/Elite-5X1/
sind die selben Daten, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Fordfan (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Korken schrieb:


> Moin
> auf der Website von http://www.thinkbig-online.de/bilder/TB_Elektronik.pdf#page=14
> steht: Tiefen bis 305m.
> Auf der Website http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Elite-Serie/Elite-5X1/
> sind die selben Daten, oder seh ich das falsch?


 
Hi Korken,
die Geräte bei ThinkBig sind die "Standardgeräte" sprich nicht die DSI! Diese gehen bis 300m.
Die neuen DSI-Geräte arbeiten mit einer Fequenz von 455/800 kHz und haben eine max. erreichbare Tiefe von 250ft / 76m (theoretisch).
Es sind also zwei verschiede Geräte!

Wer also nur in Binnengewässern mit einer Tiefe bis 40-45m fischt, hat mit einem DSI-Gerät ein gutes Echolot.

Grüße Rene


----------



## Korken (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Fordfan schrieb:


> Hi Korken,
> die Geräte bei ThinkBig sind die "Standardgeräte" sprich nicht die DSI! Diese gehen bis 300m.
> Die neuen DSI-Geräte arbeiten mit einer Fequenz von 455/800 kHz und haben eine max. erreichbare Tiefe von 250ft / 76m (theoretisch).
> Es sind also zwei verschiede Geräte!
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis Fordfan
aber auf der Lowrance seite steht depth to 305 m/1,000 ft:
http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Elite-Serie/Elite-5X1/
So langsam wird es immer verwirrender |bigeyes


----------



## Dorde (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Korken schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Fordfan
> aber auf der Lowrance seite steht depth to 305 m/1,000 ft:
> http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Elite-Serie/Elite-5X1/
> So langsam wird es immer verwirrender |bigeyes



   [FONT=&quot]Hallo[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Verwirrend wird es erst wenn Mann unter falsches Echolot guckt!![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier geht es um *[FONT=&quot]Lowrance Mark 5xDsi und nicht Elite 5 Dsi. [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Gruß [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Dorde[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## Korken (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

|peinlich


----------



## luge (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hi,
hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem DSI gemacht.
Hab mir auf der Boot das Mark 5x Pro bestellt, dieses is aber momentan noch net lieferbar und jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich evtl bissel drauf zahlen soll und das DSI nehmen soll?
Wenn ihr Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen haben solltet, lasst sie raus.

Gefischt wird im Baggersee ca 25m Tiefe.

Gruß Luge


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Ich kenne einige Echolothändler Spezies, die das Mark 5 für "xxxxxxxxxx" halten. Ich will und kann das nicht sachgerecht kommentieren, finde aber man sollte bei einer Neuanschaffung in dem Größenbereich von mehreren 100 Euro immer überlegen, ob es sich nicht lohnt eine Combigerät zu kaufen. Das ist sicher etwas teurer, kann aber die Bedürfnisse auf lange Sicht besser abdecken. Auch auf größeren Seen macht es Sinn fängige Stellen über den Plotter zu speichern und regelmäßig anzufahren. Zudem sind Combigeräte (wenn man einmal von dem Spielzeug der Einsteigerklasse absieht) meist leistungsfähiger in der Echoausstattung.
Mein Tipp: advansea C.56 (5,7 Zoll Farbe Combigerät mit 600 Watt Echolot) mit Europakarte eingebaut und Gutschein für eine cmap max persönlicher Wahl ( die man u.U. gut verkaufen kann) für 688 Euro einschl. Versandkosten. Der Testsieger deckt praktisch alle Angelbereiche komplett ab und rechnet sich in ein paar Jahren besser als jedes gute nur Echo.

Übrigens: Wer am Baggersee ein Echolot braucht, ist Technikfan aber kein Angler, der was auf sich hält (frech aber wahr).


----------



## maikel1982 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

ich habe mir die frage auch schon gestellt und habe mich für ein  
"Lowrance Elite 5 DSI" entschieden

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/shop/wbc.php?sid=179947ccf2a0&pid=9484&tpl=produktdetail.html  #6


----------



## luge (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

@paree12
Ich gebe dir voll und ganz recht, wenn ich ein Monatliches Einkommen hätte, was die 400€ mehr als übersteigt. Das ist bei mir aber leider nicht der Fall und deswegen sind die 255€ für das Mark 5x Pro schon net ohne. Zumal ich übers Jahr net SO oft auf dem Wasser bin. Hätte mir auch lieber was "gescheites" gekauft aber das ist eben eine Preisfrage.

@maikel1982
Zufrieden damit? Hab gehört mit reinem DownScan soll die Fischerkennung nicht so prickelnd sein?

Gruß Luge


----------



## maikel1982 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

das ist mir neu ,das man damit nicht so gut fische erkennen kann;+. aber wenn es so sein sollte macht mich das auch nicht traurig da ich ja durch die guten bilder  erahnen  kann wo der fisch sein könnte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ich kann das geld auch nicht sch...en habe es mir aber gespart und mußte auf einiges verzichten. ich habe es ja auch noch nicht gekauft sondern mich nur fest geschaut.|bigeyeses gibt noch keine gesammelten erfahrungen deshalb warte ich auch noch#q


----------



## renreh (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich trage mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken ein 5xDSI Gerät zu kaufen, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand praktische Erfahrung damit hat und mir diese mitteilen würde, besonders interessant, ist der Abstrahltwinkel von 55° bei einer Wassertiefe von 2-4 m ausreichend und stimmt es wirklich, dass die Bilder fast wie Fotos sind.


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

hallo zusammen, nun sind 2 Monate vergagenagen seit dem letzten Post, hat nun schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem 
*Lowrance Mark-5x DSI *

*sammeln können ? Ich will ca 450 Euro ausgeben bin hauptsächlich in Gebieten von 2 bis 20 Meter unterwegs. Danke für eure Infos*

Gruß Seewolf


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Berliner Seewolf schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, nun sind 2 Monate vergagenagen seit dem letzten Post, hat nun schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem
> *Lowrance Mark-5x DSI *
> 
> *sammeln können ? Ich will ca 450 Euro ausgeben bin hauptsächlich in Gebieten von 2 bis 20 Meter unterwegs. Danke für eure Infos*
> ...


Hallo
Ich habe das DSI drauf,schönes Gerät.Wir benutzen es aber nur für die Bodenstruktur,denn wir haben noch ein HDS 5 drauf.Zum Preis von 295 Euro ist es wirklich super.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## ullsok (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hallo,
ich hatte mir auch überlegt das Mark 5 DSI zuzulegen; nachdem ich mir die Reviews bei BassPro und Cabelas angeschaut habe, habe ich mich nun jedoch für das Humminbird 570 DI entschieden.

Wenn man sich etwas umschaut kommt man dabei z.B. als Neukunde mit dem genannten Betrag hin


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Danke erst mal für die schnelle INFO. Verstehe ich das richtig das bei dem Mark 5 DSI die Fischerkennung nicht gut oder überhaupt nicht ist ? Hatte gehoft das wie die Pflanzenerkennung auch gut die Fische zu erkennen sind.


----------



## Martinez (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Ich bin dabei, würde mir gerne für die Sorpetalsperre (max. 50m - bin aber eher im 5-25m Bereich unterwegs) ein vernünftiges Echolot kaufen. Bin auch auf das Mark 5x DSI gestoßen, oder gibt es in diesem Preissegment bessere Optionen?

Gruß


----------



## ullsok (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Berliner Seewolf schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die schnelle INFO. Verstehe ich das richtig das bei dem Mark 5 DSI die Fischerkennung nicht gut oder überhaupt nicht ist ? Hatte gehoft das wie die Pflanzenerkennung auch gut die Fische zu erkennen sind.



Insgesamt ist wohl beim Downscan die Fischerkennung nicht so toll; genau deshalb habe ich die 150 € mehr für das Humminbird investiert - das hat neben Downscan auch noch die "normale" Echolotfunktion.


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Früher gab es im Kaugummiautomaten neben dem Kaugummi noch Ringe oder kleine Anhängerchen zu ergattern, die einen sehr umsatzfördernden Anreiz hatten. Beim Thema Echolot scheint es mir beinahe so, dass downscann oder weitere elektronische Spielereien eher  der Umsatzförderung dienen als dem tatsächlichen Nutzwert. Wer auf einem Baggersee unterwegs ist, kann mit etwas Erfahrung auch ohne Echolot sehr erfolgreich sein. Ich jedenfalls brauche kein Echolot für 2 m Wassertiefe oder mein Hausgewässer, das ich seit 20 Jahren beangele. Wer allerdings an jedem Platz und zu jederzeit Fisch auf dem Bildschirm sehen möchte, der hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) er kauft sich eine lichtstarke Unterwasserkamera mit eingebautem drahtlosen Funk GPS (damit man die Stelle auch wiederfindet, wo der Fisch Momente später vielleicht schon nicht mehr ist) oder 
b) man erwirbt ein Billigheimer SW Echolot für 39,95, das Fischsymbole darstellt, dann hat man wenigstens die Illusion, dass dort Fische sind.
Für alle anderen gibt es Schulung bei denen man lernen kann, Echolotanzeigen richtig zu interpretieren und das Machbare vom Unwahrscheinlichen zu trennen.
Ansonsten, um ehrlich zu sein, wo bleibt die Spannung, wenn ich immer vorher schon weiß, welcher Fisch wann wo an meine Angel gehen könnte.
Bilder von starken Kerlen mit Riesenfischen habe ich noch nie gemocht.
Und ein Echolot habe ich immer dabei, wenn ich auf Fjorden oder Küstengewässern unterwegs bin, wo der Fangerfolg entscheidend davon abhängt, ob ich das Plateau oder die Abbruchkarte finde, die ich auf der Karte als erfolgversprechend Fangstellen ausgemacht habe. 
(  Entschuldigung, war natürlich kein MARK 5xDSi Beitrag, sollte aber auch keiner sein.)


----------



## jongens (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

@paree sinvoll an deinem Beitarg war das Bespiel mit dem Kaugummiautomat, deshalb habe ich mich beim kauf für das Mark 5x Pro entschieden, es ist ohne Downscan. Der Rest von deinem Beitrag ist deine Meinung die recht überflüssig ist, aber aus dem Grund warum du ein Echolot in Norwegen verwendest benutzen die meisten hier ein Echolot in Heimischengewässern.


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Na ja, manchmal schreibt man auch etwas übertrieben Ironisches um zum Nachdenken anzuregen, ob die Werbeversprechungen um "weltbewegende" Neuheiten eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung  um derart technisches Spielzeug wirklich Wert sind und darum, ob man es tatsächlich haben muss.
Auch Forenpaten leben in erster Linie vom Umsatz und nicht von der Beratung.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

hoi,

ich habe mir das mark 5x bestellt. weil ich glaube, dass geräte in der preisklasse erhebliche probleme mit der rechenleistung der gebotenen daten aus dem breiten abtaststrahl haben. die angegebene wattzahl ist eben nicht alles.

bestellt beim echolotzentrum für preisgünstige 164,-€


----------



## leipziger21 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

@ Dirty Old Man

laut der Homepage vom Schlageter kostet das Gerät 184€?


----------



## Abby (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Dann fragt doch mal den Thomas Schlageter, kompetent bis in die Fußspitzen und sitzt an der "Quelle" 
Mir fällt nur leider sein Nick nicht ein !


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hallo zusammen,
eine Frage hätte ich noch, werden auch Fischsymbole angezeigt? und wenn ja wie verlässlich sind diese. Ich habe mir Bilder angeschaut, wo man ja auch Fischschwärme erkennen kann, aber kann das Gerät auch Fischsymbole erkennen und daher mit Fischalarm arbeiten ?
An die die das Gerät haben, würdet ihr dieses Gerät wieder Kaufen, ist dies auch zur Fischsuche geeignet. Allein die Bilder von dem Boden sind ja schon mal geil oder ;-) Aber ist es auch zum angeln tauglich? Vielen Dank für eure Infos.
Gruß Seewolf


----------



## Marf22 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Moin, moin

wir haben uns das Elite-5 DSI zugelegt. Ist schon ein tolles Gerät. Aber es erfordert viel Zeit, damit man damit umgehen kann. Hat man es ordentlich eingestellt, bekommt man sehr gute Bilder von der Bodenstruktur, von Pflanzen und Steinen am Grund. Fischsicheln wie bei einem normalen Echolot hat man nicht. Fische weden durch weiße Punkte angezeigt, wobei es nicht ganz leicht ist diese immer zu finden und zu deuten. Fischschwärme sieht man allerdings sehr gut!

Wir haben noch ein Mark 5x-Pro auf dem Boot, als reines Echolot. Man kann DSI Geräte und normale Echolote aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Khz-Werte problemlos parrallel betreiben. Hatten wir das DSI an, war für mich das Mark 5x-Pro allerdings überflüsig. 

Grüße

Marfi


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

So ich habe es mir nun bestellt, 419,- als komplett portabel. Werde euch dann berichten wie es ist


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Abby schrieb:


> Dann fragt doch mal den Thomas Schlageter, kompetent bis in die Fußspitzen und sitzt an der "Quelle"
> Mir fällt nur leider sein Nick nicht ein !



Nick ist "Echolotzentrum"
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/  oder oben auf dem Banner klicken


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

So ich war am Wochenende mal mit dem DSI unterwegs und ich kann nur sagen, GEILES TEIL :vik:
Man erkennt jeden Stein , jede Pflanze und jeden Baum. Es werden zwar keine Fische angezeigt (Fischsymbol) aber Schwärme erkennt man wirklich gut. Wenn jemand ein Echolot zum erkunden der Unterwasserwelt braucht, um gute Angelplätze zu finden, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein klasse Gerät.
Gruß Martin


----------



## Frankia (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Mein Kenntnisstand zum Geraet: eingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Für ein nicht fahrendes Boot nicht zu gebrauchen=keine Bilder


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Berliner Seewolf schrieb:


> So ich war am Wochenende mal mit dem DSI unterwegs und ich kann nur sagen, GEILES TEIL :vik:
> Man erkennt jeden Stein , jede Pflanze und jeden Baum. Es werden zwar keine Fische angezeigt (Fischsymbol) aber Schwärme erkennt man wirklich gut. Wenn jemand ein Echolot zum erkunden der Unterwasserwelt braucht, um gute Angelplätze zu finden, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein klasse Gerät.
> Gruß Martin


 Finde ich auch und im Zusammenspiel mit dem Hds5, ne super Sache.
Aber nur das DSI auf dem Boot ist nicht das Optimale.


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch und im Zusammenspiel mit dem Hds5, ne super Sache.
> Aber nur das DSI auf dem Boot ist nicht das Optimale.


 
Hi Zanderjäger, wieso ist das nicht optimal? ich war erst einmal mit dem Echolot drausen, aber würde mich super freuen, Erfahrungen von dir zu bekommen. Dickes Danke für deine INFOS #6
Gruß Martin


----------



## Pauli1990 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Hallo in die Runde,

habe das Thema ausgegraben, weil ich wissen wollte ob es denn nun brauchbar ist oder nicht, dieses DSI ? 
Ansonsten würde ich mir da doch lieber ein normales Gerät zulegen und das richtige deuten der Symbole, lernen. 

mfG Pauli


----------



## Allesfänger (26. Juli 2013)

Mich würde es auch mal interessieren ob es nur beim fahren funktioniert ? MfG


----------



## Marf22 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Warum sollte es nur beim fahren funzen???

Wir haben auch Bild beim driften;+ oder beim ankern.

Man darf sich aber nicht auf die Bilder aus der Werbung versteifen...die kommen definitiv von einem anderen Gerät.


----------



## loete1970 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

Es funktioniert auch wenn das Boot ankert.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kennt jemand Lowrance Mark 5xDsi*

es funktioniert auch bei geankerten boot.
Siehe Bilder von mir im Thema Lowrance Elite 7 Hdi.
Da kannst du ein Bild erkennen,wo die Geschwindigkeit auf 0 ist. Die Schwärme auf dem Dsi-Bild sind Renken.
Gruß Mike


----------

